# Online game: Need one player,  Starts June 3rd



## Nerak the Numb (May 29, 2003)

Hello Ladies and Gents,

I hope you don't mind, but I thought I would invite you to play a DnD game (3rd edition) over IRC. We need 1 more person. No (too) weird stuff, rules lawyers, immature morons, etc. please. We use the Forgotten Realms setting to keep the game uniform. 

First off, Are you familiar with IRC? The game is basically done through a chat room format. This means that everyone must set up combat in a battle map or similar type format. You can use miniatures or paper to represent each character. There is also graph paper available for free on the internet( I use this ) that you can use. Each square is given a value, ex. A1, A2, A3, etc. to easily coordinate movement, attacks of opportunity, etc.

Play is done in character, using your characters name. You can privately converse with the DM or any other player via a simple DCC chat, which comes with the program. Again, the Forgotten Realms is the setting we use. Characters are first level and must be sent to me via email for approval. I can send a sheet to you that you can use if you would like. Any game book that is published by Wizards of the Coast is fair game and we have a few house rules as well.

I have been playing since '82 and am 29 .We need mature, dependable people to play. I would request that if you are going to miss a session, you give some advance notice if possible as there are several other people who are going to be there. You will need the Player's Handbook to play. The Forgotten Realms Campaign Setting book would be useful as well, but not required.

As far as available characters, anything is open right now. We also have some premade characters available if that interests you. We will be playing at 7:00 PM CST every Tuesday. We currently have 3 dedicated players. Characters are accepted on a first come, first serve basis.

The characters need to be in by May 31st. I will review your character and send back any changes you may need to make. Next session is June 3rd. We use a variant of the organic characetr generation method on page 19 of the DMG. Roll 4d6, drop lowest die arrange as you see fit. Any race that is Level Adjustment +1 or lower is allowed. Feel free to email me with any other questions and look forward to hearing from you. mIRC is available for free download at www.shareware.com. My email is phillipsclay@yahoo.com. 

Thanks, 

Nerak the Numb


----------



## Nerak the Numb (Jun 2, 2003)

*Game closed*

This game is now closed. I'll repost if a spot opens back up.


----------

